# Nokia 5230 vs Nokia c5 ...??? under Rs. 8000



## kool (Aug 26, 2010)

i want to buy a mobile phone under Rs. 8000, I've checked  these sets *Nokia 5230 and Nokia c5. *But i want user review on these handset. Like music quality, battery life etc. Any negative points like hanging problem? I mainly use my cell for SMSing, GPRS net and music. What about NOKIA 5230 for messaging people like me? and if anybody have C5 plz tell me hows its screen?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2010)

Nokia C5's display is overly sharp and has awkward viewing angle. go for 5230. It has very good music quality and the qwerty helps for messaging.


----------



## nmenon (Sep 6, 2010)

There's a review of the 5230 on the forum. You can check it out. Its mine. I haven't come across a C5 review yet. I find the 5230 to be largely fault free as you would expect from Nokia. The touch screen does allow above average typing speeds especially if you use the portrait mode alphanumeric pad with the dictionary.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 6, 2010)

I bought Nokia C5 over 5230 over the following reasons : 

1. I already had a samsung touch phone and when I used my friends 5233 it was awful . Samsung touch phones are way better . 

2. 5233 looks like a 45 sized shoe . Very poor looking  . 

Nokia C5 is good but it has some faults too . Screen size is small . Music on loudspeaker is very average but the earphones provided are good . 

Rest it is your choice


----------



## kool (Sep 6, 2010)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I bought Nokia C5 over 5230 over the following reasons :
> 
> 1. I already had a samsung touch phone and when I used my friends 5233 it was awful . Samsung touch phones are way better .
> 
> ...




bro....... plzzzzzzz tell me its music quality in earphone. and camera quality???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 6, 2010)

kool said:


> bro....... plzzzzzzz tell me its music quality in earphone. and camera quality???



music quality through earphone is good and camera quality if just average.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 7, 2010)

Nokia C5 camera quality is Good but its better than 5230 . Nokia 5230 has good speakers but both are same in Earphones .

Stairway to Heaven Rocks in Earphone . \m/


----------



## gireeshcs (Oct 18, 2010)

Sir,
          Nokia 5230 has  3G network Support with a DL speed of 3.6 mbps only.
When we take Nokia C5.00, it has an DL speed of 10.2 mbps and UL speed of 23 mbps.

          The lack is it is not a touch screen phone, and has no QWERTY keypad, then WLAN, Wi-Fi. Sorry but it has 3.2 mp camera, with flash. small Screen.Handy.

I heard that Nokia C-Series an utter failure. especially I am not seeing any Advt. in T.v or Forums about this Phone.Will you please help find the reality about Nokia C-Series Phone.Especially this Nokia C5.00


----------

